# black spots on filter hoses



## fishboy85 (Apr 26, 2014)

hi all 
so i installed an canister filter 3 weeks or so ago on my mbuna aquarium and a week ago i noticed a few black spots on both in and out hoses and just now looked again and it seams to be getting worse any ideas what it is and how to prevent this?
im assuming this isnt normal for a filter being under a month old
Cheers


----------



## fishboy85 (Apr 26, 2014)

would slate or limestone cause this maybe i have a fear amount of that i have added recently?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It is probably just algae growth in the hoses and is normal. Are the hoses clear?


----------



## fishboy85 (Apr 26, 2014)

The hoses are see through green going on black should I just ignore this then


----------



## fishboy85 (Apr 26, 2014)

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/8Pk355


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It's a bit unusual that algae has developed so quickly in the hoses but it isn't worrisome, just ugly and I would ignore it myself. I find that if the filter and hoses are exposed to direct sunlight or close to windows, this occurs faster than normal.

When I do maintenance on my canister filter hoses, I use a long tube brush to clean the inside of the hoses to remove any algae and gunk that builds up over time. If you don't have access to a tube brush, you can use a long enough flexible wire or heavy string, tie a weight on the end, snake it through the hose and tie a small wad of cloth or gauze on the other end and pull it through the hose to clean the inside.


----------



## fishboy85 (Apr 26, 2014)

Okay cool yeah I was surprised at how fast it happened to but I do Seem to get alot of algae in my tabk im cleaning the glass twice a week and the new rocks I put in had algae in under a week my lights are on 9 hours a day, nitrates affect algae growth too dont they? My nitrates are ether 10 or 20 maybe slighty more its hard to tell the two orange colours look the same to me is there a test with a definite difference between 10 and 20? im using the api one at the moment


----------



## fishboy85 (Apr 26, 2014)

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/p3J3HJ


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

As long as you are under 20PPM for nitrates you should be fine. Has your tank only been set up a month or has it been longer?

I've forgotten, what kind and how many lights are on your tank?

Also, are you getting the green algae or is it more brownish in color?


----------



## fishboy85 (Apr 26, 2014)

Its been nearly 3 months since I first set it up, I have two 30 watt fluval t8 tubes one power glo and one aqua glow its the bright green stuff the brown algae went away pretty fast 
Cheers


----------



## fishboy85 (Apr 26, 2014)

Could phosphate be the problem I just read that it can promote algae, I didnt think it was something I had to worry about in fresh water, is it? I seam to have some brown algae on the back of the glass but greeb everywhere else might see if the lfs can test it for me. Canthe rift lake buffer recipe on the forum produce phosphate?


----------

